# Pipe Problem? Dunhill



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I finally found an Estate Dunhill that I like and can barely afford. I bought it from a reputable online dealer. In their description the only flaw noted was slight discoloration around the rim. They scored it 4.5/5. Here is the pipe.










But as soon as I picked up the pipe I notice that the stem is loose. At the end it moves 3/16" back and forth. But it is snug when being removed from the stem. I know this is not right. Should this be considered reason enough to ask for a refund? Here is what this area looks like.










It is drilled way off center. And what is that hunk of metal?

I am definitely new at this. That is why I seek your advice.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If it were me, I'd return it. Something like a loose stem should have been disclosed up front. If you keep it, it'll always be something that bothers you about that pipe. If you can't return it, it can be repaired.

Regarding off-center drilling, oh well, it happens. Not much you can do about it at this point.

The metal insert is a Dunhill feature, it is an aluminum tube fitted into the stem to prevent gunk from getting trapped in the stem and fugging-up the draw and taste of your smoke. It makes it much easier to pass a pipe-cleaner thru for a thorough cleaning. I've only seen them on straight stems where they are removable, don't know how easy they can be removed on bent stems.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

The off center drilling is part of the design, it is supposed to provide a gurgle free smoking experience. This is known as the drinkless or dry system, I believe. I would guess the metal piece in the stem could be removed for fitting a filter.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

return it, you will hate yourself everytime you smoke it, and when you want to get rid of it you won't be able to see it for what you paid for it...


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Keep it, and nick-name it "The Whistler" ~ that's what I call my pipes with drilling like that...


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jenady said:


> I finally found an Estate Dunhill that I like and can barely afford. I bought it from a reputable online dealer. In their description the only flaw noted was slight discoloration around the rim. They scored it 4.5/5. Here is the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunhills came/come with a removable aluminum tube that goes all the way to the bowl and was supposed to have certain advantages like keeping your pipe cleaner than it otherwise would be, etc. In reality, they don't really do anything except taking up airway space. They usually pull right out, which is what I did with mine when I got a Dunhill. Why the broken end of one is left in your stem is beyond me, but it should come out with some pliars.

As to the drilling, it is simply off center and never should have left the factory that way (or should have been called a Parker or Hardcastle). And you can see where someone tried to cut a ramp up to it for better airflow (since the hole in the tenon wouldn't match up with the hole in the shank), and perhaps to help make it possible to get a pipe cleaner through there. Shows you what a modern company will put out knowing that someone will buy it just because their name is on it. Not the end of the world, though. I got an Ashton off of ebay with the same problem. Sent it to George Dibos at precisionpiperepair.com and he performed a little surgery to make it one of my best smokers.

I assume the 4.5/5 rating is a smokingpipes.com rating. They seem like good people. Whether it is them or not, call up the retailer and explain your position. Just tell them the pipe is drilled WAY off center, the aluminum tube was snapped off in the stem, and you think that should have been disclosed. I suspect they'll let you trade it back in for something else or give you a refund. Let us know the retailer and what happens with them, please.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

What he said (above) plus stems very often get loose from disuse. Smoking tightens almost every loose stem - that, or a little lick of beeswax. There is a lot of argument about how good the aluminum tube is vis-a-vis smoking quality. I left mine in a '64 and the pipe smokes perfectly. If the tube is damaged it should have been replaced or disclosed.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help. I did call the retailer. I believe that all I needed to say was, "I want to send this pipe back." They were completely agreeable to the return.

I am going to assume that the omission of the loose stem was just an oversight and not an attempt to dupe someone.


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. I did call the retailer. I believe that all I needed to say was, "I want to send this pipe back." They were completely agreeable to the return.
> 
> I am going to assume that the omission of the loose stem was just an oversight and not an attempt to dupe someone.


 glad you had a positive outcome


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

Jenady said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. I did call the retailer. I believe that all I needed to say was, "I want to send this pipe back." They were completely agreeable to the return.
> 
> I am going to assume that the omission of the loose stem was just an oversight and not an attempt to dupe someone.


buying a pipe unfelt, i would hope most online retailers would have fair and reasonable return policies...for these sorts of happenings.


----------

